# Google starts sending adverts as emails to Gmail users



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Back in May, Google rolled out an update to Gmail that it marketed as a new inbox. What it did was to split the email you receive into categories and then display them in different tabs. The idea being that it gives you more control over what you view and makes email less overwhelming.

One of the tabs Google introduced is called Promotions, which would group together any and all promotions and offers you sign up to receive. For example, those emails Amazon sends out suggesting stuff you might like to buy.

Read More


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder whether you can filter them to spam.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I hate the new categories they added that I can not hide from the labels and they mark all new emails into one of those new categories.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Then get rid of them.
Click on the gear, click configure, and uncheck the ones you don't want. 
Anything that would have gone there is redirected to your main inbox, or follows any filter rules that are applicable.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ent said:


> Then get rid of them.
> Click on the gear, click configure, and uncheck the ones you don't want.
> Anything that would have gone there is redirected to your main inbox, or follows any filter rules that are applicable.


You can't. Parts are Grayed out or options are not there. So all this I don't want is still there. Also Chat I so not want is there.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

What annoys me more is that silly "Woohoo! You've read all the messages in your inbox"!!!! I don't need this but there's no way to stop this stupid message.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Morny said:


> What annoys me more is that silly "Woohoo! You've read all the messages in your inbox"!!!! I don't need this but there's no way to stop this stupid message.


Yes and other things sites do and they say "For You" or What you asked for" or something to say it's for you when I never asked or it and they never asked me and I have no option for some they say is for me because I asked for something I don't want.


----------



## Beginner001 (Jan 2, 2013)

hewee said:


> I hate the new categories they added that I can not hide from the labels and they mark all new emails into one of those new categories.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You don't say much.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well the last digit of his/her name matched the number of their first post, eh?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Beginner001,

Were you wanting to make a comment on something in this thread?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Took 8 months to post and then say nothing.


----------

